# Is there a way to organize content on the Kindle?



## Solari (Nov 10, 2008)

Newbie alert. Just got my first Kindle today and I love what I see so far.

One concern of mine is how cluttered my list of books is on there... Is there a way to organize it by setting up folders or something similar? 

Like, a folder for my PDFs in say, marketing, business, etc. and a folder for books, etc. 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

folders are one of the things that kindlers have been requesting for their devices...practically since the device's release. the release of K2 did not address this common complaint, but many of us are still hoping for a software/firmware (whatever its called) update that will allow us organize kindle content.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We all want some sort of folders/tags solution.

I make sure I end every single email/phone call to customer service with a request for folders or tags.

It's the only thing that doesn't make the Kindle perfect <sigh>

I'd rather have folders or something than a pink Kindle..and I really want a pink Kindle.


----------



## hlewis1332 (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a very partial solution available in the kindle chronicles podcast. I forget which number. I believe if you search the kindle chronicles web page and look at the descriptions of the podcasts, you will see the reference.


----------



## Solari (Nov 10, 2008)

I noticed on the K2 there is reference to Personal Documents or something like that. How do I get stuff in there instead?

Ray


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Solari said:


> I noticed on the K2 there is reference to Personal Documents or something like that. How do I get stuff in there instead?
> 
> Ray


I suspect it would identify personal documents as things you emailed to your Kindle. When you email something, your email address shows up as the author and that is probably what they use to sort by "personal documents."

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In answer to my own comment, according to the user's manual, this is the way it is supposed to work. However, I just emailed myself a file, with the email as the author, but I cannot get the home screen to sort by personal documents and show only this file. It says I have 0 personal documents.

Hm, time to do more investigating.

L


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Solari said:


> One concern of mine is how cluttered my list of books is on there... Is there a way to organize it by setting up folders or something similar?
> 
> Like, a folder for my PDFs in say, marketing, business, etc. and a folder for books, etc.


Yes, and No.

Yes, you can organize the Kindle's files. You can split them out in directories and organize it however you like. You can go a step further and do this on your computer (used as a kindle-content backup) and manipulate the system without your Kindle attached and automate the updates with something like Synctoy (if using windows), which is a free and easy-for-a-novice-to-use app from Microsoft.

No, you can't actually SEE this on the Kindle. It has a few innate sorting mechanisms but ultimately it just reads the directory tree for your files and does it's own thing. It's annoying.

If you want to retain content but keep it 'out-of-sight, out-of-mind' you can create a directory off the root of your Kindle and move the files you want to 'hide' from "documents" into this new directory. They'll be "on your Kindle" but your Kindle won't show them to you for browsing. It's a cute trick but don't do it with anything you might be out-and-about and think "hey, I need to read..." b/c you won't be able to get it back w/o attaching a computer to move the files. (Now, if they'd KEPT the bloody SD card....but that's another gripe I have with K2  )


----------

